
Opening up Science Journal, an Android science tool app - Anon84
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2016/08/opening-up-science-journal.html
======
rubidium
AAAS vs. Google. Fight!
[http://science.sciencemag.org/](http://science.sciencemag.org/)

But seriously to my academic mind: Journal = published, Notebook = notes from
experiments.

Besides the name issue, it looks Science Journal is part of a wide host of
open source tools aimed at enabling data collection and experimental control.
The big player in this area is National Instruments/Labview.

I wonder if there's room in the market for a mid-level player (or if one
already exists). Utilize the open source developments and create a "certified
and supported" toolset for experimental control. Cheaper than NI, but more
reliable than "this firmware I found on github".

~~~
cdibona
I know you're kidding, but science journal is targeting younger and emerging
scientists to improve on the collection of data during experiments. We are in
no way a competitor to publication like science , plos one, etc...

But we hope you like our release :-)

------
bbctol
Man, for a second I thought Google was really going back to their roots and
opening up a journal of science. Now that would have been fascinating.

~~~
sevenless
Google taking on the academic publishing racket? That is such a good idea that
it _must_ happen.

